# thoughts



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

5 more days til I see the surgeon for my consultation....I got so many thoughts running through my head.....I just hope that this surgeon is really good at what he does and that he will do the surgery......I just might be paranoid......I don't need anymore disappointments....I just needed to vent.....:sad0049:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Vent away...you are at the most difficult part of the journey, stress wise. Lots of unanswered questions and not knowing what to expect is really difficult. Plus, add the Graves craziness, it is really hard to feel sane or calm.

Make a list of your questions. If you have someone you can take to the appointment, do that and share your list with them.

It does get better, hang in there!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have thyroid disease history they likely will agree to remove it.

Do yourself a favor and bring what lab work or lab tracking sheets you have to support your decision to remove.'

I asked my surgeon if she ever gets a insurance decline on TT and she said no - if a surgeon decides it needs to come out then it comes out and insurance pays for it.

I had uncontrolled Graves - they removed it - it was the best decision in my disease process and my life is not much better

Bring a list of questions - that you know the answer to and ask to see how the surgeon responds - watch body language and be sure they do 4-5 a week.

Be bold and ask about complications they have encountered, if any.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank both of you for the best, advice...I needed that a lot....I been having this disease for almost 2 years...and its very stressful enough plus meeting with this, surgeon soon adds in, the, stress.....I already write,a list down of all the questions I want to, ask him and I'm, bringing, my father so I defintely won't forget what I to say.....its some.stuff.that I know so I well ask n see what.he say.....n I will watch his body language...I have all my blood work n test results since day one....I'm, just ready to meet him, and remove this nasty thyroid out ugh...it has the eviction notice...it invaded my space way too long, lol


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

I have,a question, once the surgeon decides to the surgery, do they have do another referral to the insurance company to get the approval or they bill the insurance company after the procedure?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiredofgraves said:


> Thank both of you for the best, advice...I needed that a lot....I been having this disease for almost 2 years...and its very stressful enough plus meeting with this, surgeon soon adds in, the, stress.....I already write,a list down of all the questions I want to, ask him and I'm, bringing, my father so I defintely won't forget what I to say.....its some.stuff.that I know so I well ask n see what.he say.....n I will watch his body language...I have all my blood work n test results since day one....I'm, just ready to meet him, and remove this nasty thyroid out ugh...it has the eviction notice...it invaded my space way too long, lol


Stress is not the word for Graves' Disease! It does a number on the body and the psyche......................big time.

Wishing you all the best re getting it yanked.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

That's so true....Graves is not a joke....this is the.hardest thing I had to go through....thanks Andros.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

My doctor contacted my insurance company for per authorization of my surgery. I got notice it was approved like 2 weeks before surgery.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok great....thank you


----------

